
Every person is a personal business - KentHealy
http://www.maximsformavericks.com/blog/every-person-is-a-personal-business/
======
bks
I appreciated the CEO of your life analogy - with the knowledge that you are
ultimately responsible for your own success and the allocation of your own
assets.

